# Lillesden School for Girls - Dec' 09



## vmlopes (Dec 17, 2009)

Visted with Romanywg, not our orginal destination but thought well why not we were in the area.



> The school occupies what used to be the Lillesden Estate Mansion, built at the estate (south of Hawkhurst) in 1855 by the banker Edward Loyd, who moved there after marrying.
> 
> The house and estate remained in the family until just after the First World War, when it was then sold and eventually became the Bedgebury Girls Public School.
> 
> ...



A very, very cold morning..........  

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





Final parting shot of the front as we left......


----------



## DaveyGTI (Dec 17, 2009)

Some nice shots there, thats one of my favorite explores, such a shame its been left to rot like that, always struck by the detain of the plasterwork at the bottom of the main staircase!


----------



## vmlopes (Dec 17, 2009)

DaveyGTI said:


> Some nice shots there, thats one of my favorite explores, such a shame its been left to rot like that, always struck by the detain of the plasterwork at the bottom of the main staircase!



Its in every arch not just the staircase one!!


----------



## bOGrAT (Dec 17, 2009)

Great find, obvious signs of theft with no graffiti, nice shots.


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent shots, looks great in the icy weather.

Captured it well, I like your subtle editing on the photos.

Must get back there at somepoint.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 17, 2009)

As usual you dont dissapoint...loved the first n last shots in particular.Pat on yer back fella


----------



## DaveyGTI (Dec 17, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> Its in every arch not just the staircase one!!



yeah, the one at the bottom of the main stairwell stood out a bit more for me though, with the cut-off pillar that reads 'be not weary in well doing' along the bottom.


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 18, 2009)

looks a grand place,good pics, i likes it!!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 18, 2009)

I looked at these on Flickr this morning and all I can say is Superb phot's


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2009)

What a fabulous building! Don't recall seeing this before. Love all those arches and stairways...there's something quite dreamy and odd about the place.


----------



## King Al (Dec 19, 2009)

Beautiful building that Great pics


----------



## rockhopper (Dec 19, 2009)

Are they HDR images?


----------



## vmlopes (Dec 19, 2009)

rockhopper said:


> Are they HDR images?



Yes they are all HDR


----------

